# The Correlation Between Functions and Hobbies



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

i was going to shitpost about hobbies but @*narcissistic* managed to drag me again down to the letter


real talk: most of my hobbies are ingrained, all about THAT DOPAMINE SON, something that allows me to hyperfocus and eat into all the information it has possible (that's mostly the acquisition and maintenance of the info though, because i'm apt to drop it if it doesn't have any use), deals with the study of people and the application of that knowledge, or is something i can experience physically. or all of the above.

that sounds stereotypical as hell, but i learn by doing, so when new shit comes around, FOMO kicks in and i want a piece of that action. or when i'm learning new shit/gaining a new hobby, i want to do it or play around with it in order to get a feel for it. i want that immersion or there's a good chance i won't be interested. i also do it because i can impress people with my tenacity and knowledge. i mean what. it's also hit or miss whether i'll actually keep the hobby, because i have the attention span of a goldfish with alzheimer's. once the thrill of one thing wears off, there's a good chance i'm off to the next one—which is why i'm way into video games, and why most of my hobbies have practical applications or they're related to things i already have knowledge in or a passion for.

i also don't think hobbies necessarily hinge on functions, and that any relations are speculation and possibly misattributed lol. i do know that quite a few of my hobbies and interests came from suppression and being 'taught' that way, because i'm only just now gaining a clearer view of myself and the freedom to do what i want, which is resulting in a lot of balls to the wall random ass shit

i love psychology and sociology because i grew up observing people and learned that i enjoyed humans and how they work, so i'm always on the lookout for new information about people that i can use to get a more thorough idea of how humans work by themselves, in conjunction with each other, in reaction to environment and their own nature, etc. they're fascinating as all hell.
i'm also a writer, have been writing since i was 4, and the above meshes well with breathing life into characters that could be indistinguishable from actual living humans. (hell, everything i do is useful for writing, lbr.)

i also love philosophy because my Ti enjoys masturbatory monologues about existence and the meaning of meaning
hell, Ti enjoys knowing shit just to know it. i study things for fun. for the sake of knowledge and so i can tell people dumb stories and push up my glasses and correct them in a nasally voice when they're wrong.
or just to throw out a FUN FACT! when the conversation is going bad

reading i'm into because of the writing thing, but i'm a pretentious hipster that enjoys physical books more than e-books (though i do own a kindle for some of them) because i love the smell of moldy paper and the texture of the covers and pages, and how i can feel the age of a book through its color, smell, touch, etc.

i like history, but not out of textbooks. i could write notes all i liked and know something back to front, but to get a real appreciation for something, i _need_ to go there and see it for myself. then i can get the real thing in my face and have that history standing right there for me to experience in its raw form.
i like art and cooking (both making and observing/experiencing) for the same reasons

i'm into nature and martial arts for stereotypical kinesthetic reasons (i get pent up energy out easiest by expending it or just being outside and present lmao)

i hate formulae but if you want me to be the science guy that conducts the experiments and blows shit up (or dissects things), i'm your man. my predilection for anatomy could be a fucked up version of "i find people just SO fascinating". biology is another one. i'd love to get into some form of mechanics, but for now i just take shit apart to learn how it works and put it back together

you could say i'm open to everything because of DOPAMINE aforementioned FOMO lmao


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm pretty sure my hobbies have nothing to do with my function stack since they are pretty popular with anyone from my generation. If we are doing a correlation with function though, I have kept the same hobbies for ages.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

* *






castigat said:


> i was going to shitpost about hobbies but *narcissistic* managed to drag me again down to the letter


I have no idea how he did that. 

Also, wow the Se ahaha


> real talk: most of my hobbies are ingrained, all about THAT DOPAMINE SON, something that allows me to hyperfocus and eat into all the information it has possible (that's mostly the acquisition and maintenance of the info though, because i'm apt to drop it if it doesn't have any use), deals with the study of people and the application of that knowledge, or is something i can experience physically. or all of the above.
> 
> that sounds stereotypical as hell, but i learn by doing, so when new shit comes around, FOMO kicks in and i want a piece of that action. or when i'm learning new shit/gaining a new hobby, i want to do it or play around with it in order to get a feel for it. i want that immersion or there's a good chance i won't be interested. i also do it because i can impress people with my tenacity and knowledge. i mean what. it's also hit or miss whether i'll actually keep the hobby, because i have the attention span of a goldfish with alzheimer's. once the thrill of one thing wears off, there's a good chance i'm off to the next one—which is why i'm way into video games, and why most of my hobbies have practical applications or they're related to things i already have knowledge in or a passion for.
> 
> ...


:rapture: :whoa: haha physical books, I agree.



> i like history, but not out of textbooks. i could write notes all i liked and know something back to front, but to get a real appreciation for something, i _need_ to go there and see it for myself. then i can get the real thing in my face and have that history standing right there for me to experience in its raw form.
> i like art and cooking (both making and observing/experiencing) for the same reasons
> 
> i'm into nature and martial arts for stereotypical kinesthetic reasons (i get pent up energy out easiest by expending it or just being outside and present lmao)
> ...


haha me too



> , i'm your man. my predilection for anatomy could be a fucked up version of "i find people just SO fascinating". biology is another one. i'd love to get into some form of mechanics, but for now i just take shit apart to learn how it works and put it back together
> 
> you could say i'm open to everything because of DOPAMINE aforementioned FOMO lmao


Thanks for your reply, it was fun to read. :rolling:


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

ENFP here. I don't have traditional hobbies, but I have a lot of interests. Over any year, it's almost guaranteed that I will hit all these interests - each one at different periods of time. 

Creative side: 

- Strong -> Creative stuff like writing. Weak -> Some visual stuff like sketchnoting, maybe drawing. 
- Art appreciation - I like checking out current artists in online galleries. I am attracted to sensual portraits and abstract art. 
- Fashion. I absolutely love building a wardrobe over a long period of time, choosing standout pieces that work with each other, building attention-getting (but classy) looks. 

Exploring, absorbing and processing:

- finding patterns in information or behavior. 
- exploring concepts, theories, perspectives. Ranges from human behavior, relationships, business-related stuff to really random things. Some woo-woo stuff like astrology, psychic stuff. :bwink: At this point, I am really interested in how to set strong boundaries with people. 
- Imagining the future and problem solving future or hypothetical situations. Potential ways situations can manifest, what variables need to be present, what variables need to be modified, what obstacles could emerge, how to deal with various issues or people... this might not be normal. lol. But I enjoy this a lot. A lot of my creative ideas emerge as very random thoughts from these internal conversations. 
- TV shows. I absorb a lot of usable information from TV shows. It comes in bits and pieces. Movies not so much. 
- Fiction taught me a lot too. I love reading. 
- Non-fiction: books, blogs, etc. 
- Tech: I like learning about it. 
- Replaying old memories and learning new lessons from them. Doing if-then-else scenarios occasionally. 
- Learning about power and strategy, image management, social maneuvering, etc. Somewhat devious stuff :bwink:

Organizing and planning:

- Creating systems/structure for stuff is fun sometimes. It's satisfying! But at some point, my brain says, "ooh distraction!" and sometimes things get left halfway... for eternity or until the need for fixing arises again! lol. 
- Schedules are like puzzles for me. I enjoy complicated schedule puzzles (but not so much normal puzzles) because solving it has a visible effect on productivity. 
- Fixing problems (as long as the problem is within my area of interests).

Self-control and ability: this is a strong interest but there's very little work done here. 

- Learning to get in touch with my body and my mind. Developing some skills related to that. Some things I'd love to do: 

1) developing an internal sense of time 
2) flexibility training
3) meditating and having an empty mind for extended periods of time 
4) listening to what my body really wants and obeying it. (obeying my body's boundaries, I guess?)
5) Stronger memory related to objects, numerical sequences, words (like paragraphs or lists).
6) Knowing my personal boundaries and following them, even if the situation makes me want to do otherwise.
7) Relying on myself for emotional support. This is something I've gotten pretty good at recently, but I need go further.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Candy Apple said:


> Also, wow the Se ahaha


calling me out

i should probably also mention body language, which feeds into a few of those other things. not a hobby so much as relevant, supplementary information that i can use to get more coherent messages out of people and adapt accordingly.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Functions are indicated by the reasons for which you enjoy your hobbies. For example, Se would be related to the physical sensations of the present moment, Ne would be exploring and expanding on the possibilities, and so on.


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

Ni dom. My hobbies include: doing research on a myriad of subjects, experimental cooking, making graphs from data I collect in order to find correlations, and painting. I used to write poetry and stories, but I haven't done that since high school. As for painting, I really enjoy studying technique and its application. It's very challenging. I study nature when I am out and about and try to emulate it.


----------



## Jane Lane (Sep 21, 2016)

Well I'm not completely sure of my type . 

I love to read - mysteries, history, sometimes fantasy. 

I like to study other cultures - their traditions, music, food, dress ect.
I also like to study the history of food, (yes it's true) 

I enjoy movies for the fun of it but also ones I can get caught up in emotionally( I can even imagine I'm a character)

Playing mystery games on the internet and board games.

While I don't love to cook I do enjoy it when the mood hits me and experiment a little.

Shopping but not for clothes!


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fe dim and as you know, pretty darn stereotypical. My hobbies are crafting, cake decorating/cooking, and can shopping be a hobby? Someone mentioned fashion and putting together outfits, which has been a huge part of my life since I was a kid playing with dolls and colorforms (a really old toy). I'd say my hobbies are somewhat related to my functions, especially if we throw party planning in the mix, which is a huge interest of mine. It's part of my job, so I don't know if it could be considered a hobby, but I volunteer at church for stuff, mostly involving food/parties, and I really get excited at this time of year when I can start planning for Thanksgiving and Christmas. And I used to do the crafts fair circuit, but now I just make things for my house.


----------



## ljmac22 (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm a INPT. My favorite thing in the world to do is read information about a subject that interests me. That is the analyst part of my type. I love researching controversial subjects from all sides and can lose hours in this pursuit.

But, I also love tennis. It is the thinking part of it that draws me. I enjoy working on a new shot or a new strategy. An actual match is down the list of what I love about tennis. It is also very good for me because it gets me out of the house and moving my body. Im not sure what part of my personality this springs from. I would guess intuition and thinking. It is a very "thinking" sport.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*gritglossandrainbows* Thank you for taking your time to do that! I appreciate the layout.

@*darkmatter *That was an interesting post.

@*Jane Lane *What makes you unsure of your type?



Happy29 said:


> can shopping be a hobby?


:rolling: & colorforms are fun! I would still enjoy that to this day! I never knew what they were called. Thanks.  I like your hobbies.  Any pics of your cake decorations that I can see?

@*ljmac22* Great post... very interesting. Ty.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm an ENFP.

By far my most consistent hobby is yoga, which is a daily practice for me. I don't really like Bikram though, or Ashtanga, or anything with a set series that repeats. I love the variety, freedom, and art of vinyasa classes. I belong to a (very hippy-dippy) yoga studio and much prefer practicing at a studio with other people to practicing at home by myself. It started as kind of a vanity project, but became vital for my emotional wellbeing. Yoga grounds me in a way that I really need to be grounded.

I also really love the challenge of genealogy. It's like a treasure hunt! So many clues! So many connections to be made (or not)! 

Reading (both fiction and non), playing piano (less classical, more Beyoncé), painting (anything), and bike rides (trails over roads any day) probably round out my hobby list.



I recognize that I have a parentheses-usage problem. I am sorry. I love parentheses.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I think there is a correlation, no question, but I think there's even more of a correlation between your type and how you pursue your personal interests.


----------



## Jane Lane (Sep 21, 2016)

I relate to Fi and Fe .I have thought I could be ISFP or INFP. I never thought about ISFJ until learned more about Si.Many of the stereotypes didn't fit but as I learned more about just how Si works it seems to fit?

When I thought I was IFP inferior Te seemed to fit but as learned about it as well I didn't relate as well as I thought I did.

ISFJ is probably right and I read things about Fe and makes sense but then I will read how Fi will brood and go off in their own( I have done that since I was a kid) Sometimes I feel as if my emotions separate from others too even when I am deeply moved by someone else's pain or discomfort .


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

ENFP

I enjoy gathering information, and I tend to enjoy rearranging it to try and view it from different angles and have several understandings of it. Especially flashy and controversial topics like politics, drugs, economy, equality, religion, psychology, science and society in general I find very intriguing and I enjoy playing around with these issues as Ne always create connections between the topics with the information gathered. Fi are constantly working to challenge the moral/taboo topics which can seem a bit rude at times, but it's all in good fun 

I also enjoy creative and 'free' hobbies. Hobbies that allows for exploration and expression like writing, making music, playing piano, art, design, fashion etc.

I did enjoy the aftermath of weight lifting, and am still keeping in shape and enjoy understanding, experimenting and using food/nutrition to increase my energy levels, mood and in general focusing on my health. 

I do however need to be inspired to be able to keep a routine going, so I get a lot of ups and downs in terms of interest and focus. With so many 'hobbies' to keep track of it's easy to get an overload and lose interest.

Inferior Si loves periods of partying and Ne + Fi loves the aspects of socializing. Going to clubs, flirting with the ladies, joking with the lads and in general expand my social circle. I live in a small town, and I like to have a large range of social connections. I don't care to limit my social circle to 'high-value' targets as some of my friends are, but I enjoy knowing people of all types. I like to observe and play the social 'game' the upper class plays, but my heart and home is always with the 'rascals'.

Hobbies I don't like:
Anything where a group needs to sacrifice their individualism and freedom for a 'bigger cause'; soccer, classes, clubs.. I understand why people like it, but in time it always makes me feel claustrophobic and limiting in terms of how I spend my time. Since I'm guided by inspiration I perform thereafter, and I don't like the thought of how the general skill level of the group depends on my personal level of inspiration. My brain also finds rules, routine activities and other time stealing and limiting concepts boring.



Edit: Great thread! Very interesting to see how people connect with their hobbies.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I have different hobbies (tv shows, writing, singing/music, drawing, photography, searching the internet, reading, science, human sciences etc..), and I see different types with similar hobbies. I like more the way to approach a hobbie (I don't remember who said that, sorry). What are the reasons, why do we do it or like it? 

For instance, I like singing, searching to sing perfectly, it does good to ne, it's an outlet, etc.. Maybe for others it would be for the fun, or sing in a chorus to spend time with people, or sing in public for the challenge. 

Same I like to search things on the internet. New or not, but with a different perspective is my thing. Some like just to learn, or store, or only new things. 

So I'm not sure a hobbie is about a dom function or even a type. But I'd be interested to read how others analyze their likings.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

MBTI: INTJ (obviously).

Functions: Ni, Te, Fi, Se.

Hobbies: learning (mainly economics), trading (forex), thinking, dancing (hip hop), making music (hip hop), photography, reading (non-fiction), gym.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

ENFP. Anything that involves creation of some kind, whether it in the form of thoughts, ideas, or art. If it takes place out in nature, all the better.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@*nádej* Thanks for your reply (I didn't mind the parentheses at all).  Genealogy is an interesting way to exercise Ne!

@*Wiz* I really liked your post. It's really interesting to see how you went about your hobbies. Quite intriguing! I got a lot out of it.

Thanks :winky:


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

yay said:


> @*nádej* Thanks for your reply (I didn't mind the parentheses at all).  Genealogy is an interesting way to exercise Ne!
> 
> @*Wiz* I really liked your post. It's really interesting to see how you went about your hobbies. Quite intriguing! I got a lot out of it.
> 
> Thanks :winky:


I'm glad to hear it! :victorious:


----------

